# My current gear...



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

2019 Gaggia Classic Pro paired with an Eurika Mignon Especialita.


----------



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

I've found the stainless steel drip tray to be a very worthwhile upgrade, in that it transforms the look of the machine whilst allowing more space for taller cups and shot glasses. I can thoroughly recommend this to anyone who is considering it.


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Karlos69 said:


> I've found the stainless steel drip tray to be a very worthwhile upgrade, in that it transforms the look of the machine whilst allowing more space for taller cups and shot glasses. I can thoroughly recommend this to anyone who is considering it.
> <img alt="IMG_20191229_120818103.thumb.jpg.e0974ff1b406fb2ad28f0e3c4c2260d2.jpg" data-fileid="35159" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/IMG_20191229_120818103.thumb.jpg.e0974ff1b406fb2ad28f0e3c4c2260d2.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20191229_121415124.thumb.jpg.8bf49d6a8f92110b97d04b495b71ea02.jpg" data-fileid="35160" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/IMG_20191229_121415124.thumb.jpg.8bf49d6a8f92110b97d04b495b71ea02.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Where's the drip tray from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

Rickv said:


> Where's the drip tray from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I got mine from the Gaggia outlet in Castleford.

You can also get them online here...

https://www.gaggiadirect.com/barista-accessories.html#!/Stainless-Steel-Metal-Drip-Tray-for-Classic/p/65656223/category=19313026


----------

